# Project Wolfen Comic update Page 20



## Project_00_Wolfen (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.theduckwebcomics.com/Original_Black_Wolf_Dio/5446288/

Read, Like, Fav, or comment. Thank you for looking at it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2013)

Art needs refining, but it's not bad to look at. Good start. Keep at it! :3


----------

